# What is a "Reputation Comment"



## MNblockhead (Feb 20, 2017)

In the notification button drop-down, I'm used to seeing notification for new posts that quote a post of mine and for XP and laugh awards. Recently, I started see a new notification type: "reputation comment."  It says I have "1" reputation comment. When I click on "reputation comment" from the notification button drop-down, it  takes me to a list of "subscribed threads with new posts."  Unlike the other notification categories, clicking through does not make the notification go away. 

Is "reputation comment" just a way to show threads I've subscribed to with new posts?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2017)

It's what we used to have before the new like/laugh system.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Jester David (May 31, 2017)

Curious. 
I've have 1 Reputation notice for a while and just got another a day or two ago. It's a notification I can't clear...


----------



## Alcamtar (Jun 1, 2017)

I have this too


----------



## Shiroiken (Jun 1, 2017)

Me as well. Is there any method to remove/clear it?


----------



## LordEntrails (Jun 1, 2017)

Is it browser specific? Are you using a web browser or a mobile app? There was talk in another thread of something similar and being limited to an app.


----------



## Alcamtar (Jun 1, 2017)

I first saw it using Chrome on Windows. I just now logged in from Firefox on Linux, a fresh install that I have never used to access this site, and see it there too.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2017)

It's nothing to do with your browsers, guys. I know what it is. If it's very low on the list of things to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## CapnZapp (Jun 10, 2017)

Morrus said:


> It's what we used to have before the new like/laugh system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app



And what was that...?

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## CapnZapp (Jun 10, 2017)

Morrus said:


> It's nothing to do with your browsers, guys. I know what it is.



And that is...?  



Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> And what was that...?




The system we had before the new like/laugh system.



CapnZapp said:


> And that is...?




The system we had before the new like/laugh system.


----------



## Nagol (Jun 10, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> And what was that...?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app




It was a xp rep system where the granter could make a short comment that was publicly visible and attached to the post receiving the xp.  Generally popular, it went away because it was a hack that the board upgrade no  longer supported, IIRC.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd like to request this issue be prioritized.  I use the "notifications" to check if there's anything I should reply to, and this issue makes this harder.  It's not that big of a deal, but it is materially affecting my enjoyment of the site.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Mar 22, 2019)

I have got one and it doesn't disappear.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 22, 2019)

Morrus said:


> The system we had before the new like/laugh system.



You really do like being unhelpful don't you, Guv?

Try something like what Nagol wrote when you feel ready for a change, thanks.


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 25, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Umbran (Mar 25, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Before I say something negative, I try to put myself in someone else's shoes.




Yeah.  Exactly how important should it be that he describe in detail functionality that had been removed, compared to the other stuff that goes on around here?

Given that it took _over a year and a half_ to make the comment... it doesn't seem like it was really all that important at all.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Mar 28, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Before I say something negative, I try to put myself in someone else's shoes.
> 
> In this case, I would try to remember that Morrus has to respond to a lot of stuff, moderate comments, deal with extraneous stuff on the board, and have a life too. Especially when other people (like Nagol, for example) can also fill in details.
> 
> OTOH, I also remember that I don't always practice what I preach, so there's that.




And that's more important than responding to [MENTION=12731]CapnZapp[/MENTION]?!  Pull the other one, it's got bells on!


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 26, 2019)

So I just got one of these, and found this thread. I know this isn't high on the list of priorities, but now that we're more than two years after the issue was first raised, is it anywhere near the front of the queue?


----------



## Yaarel (May 5, 2019)

I have the rep issue too.


----------



## SkidAce (May 5, 2019)

Yeah, mine is still floating up there also.


----------



## MNblockhead (May 5, 2019)

As far as reputation-related issues go, this is one I can live with.


----------

